# DMAE



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i have been taking the supplement DMAE for roughly 2 months now. it is the shiznit. i know i have posted about it before but the post didn't recieve much attention so i thought i would post about it again in hopes more people would take notice of the amazing benefits of DMAE. here is some information from an article that states the clinically proven effectiveness of the supplement. it applies mainly to ADHD but it's affects are just as prevelant in DP. i started taking DMAE because even though i had recovered from DP/DR, i still had depression and plenty of brain fog. after three weeks of taking DMAE i had recovered 100% with no depression or brain fog left. here is a link to the one i use. http://www.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas-DMAE-dimethylaminoethanol-100-Tablets/7887?utm_source=gb&utm_medium=f2 . jarrow formulas is a great brand.

In 1958, Dr. Leon Oettinger, Jr., found that DMAE:2 
• Accelerated mental processes
• Improved concentration
• Stopped early morning "fogginess" 
• Relieved lassitude and mild depression
• Was useful in schizophrenia of long duration (with prolonged treatment)
• Decreased irritability and reduced overactivity, leading to a much better overall social adaptation and improved scholastic functioning
• Increased attention 
• Did not cause drowsiness
• Improved IQ! 
Furthermore, Dr. Oettinger found that DMAE had numerous advantages over the amphetamines (like Ritalin) in that there were no effects on heart rate or blood pressure and no induced "jitteriness." Instead of causing anorexia (loss of appetite) like the amphetamines, he found that DMAE actually improved appetite in many patients and caused no interference with sleep. In fact, he found that DMAE actually reduced sleep requirements. Dr. Oettinger concluded that DMAE "was a most useful tool in the handling of the child with behavioral problems." In 1960, Dr. Stanley Geller reported on a double-blind study of 75 children, that DMAE in doses of 50 mg twice daily resulted in improved functioning capacity, puzzle-solving ability and organization of activity.3

Although most of the human studies involving DMAE and cognitive enhancement seem to have been conducted in the 1950s and 1960s, a recent animal study confirms the memory/intelligence-improving effects of DMAE.5

DMAE deserves high ranking on the list of proven anti-aging supplements. Its multiple mechanisms of action (acetylcholine enhancer; antioxidant; cross-linkage inhibitor; spin trapper, and membrane fluidizer) amply support an extensive body of well-documented clinical benefits, including:
• Enhancing cognitive processes;
• Inhibiting lipofuscin formation;
• Elevating mood and combating depression;
• Improving skin tone and appearance, and;
• Extending life span of experimental animals.

DMAE has a long track record of safety and efficacy, and ongoing research continues to add to the already impressive list of potential benefits.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

You got me on the first bullet point! this looks amazing, im ordring some right away!! thanks man


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds great, I'm going to give it a shot. Like you I've mostly recovered from my main DP/DR symptoms but mild depression and brain fog still refuse to go away. I'm going to my local vitamin store tomorrow to pick up some more omega-3 and I'll see if they have any of this.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Can you take it with Klonopin? I'm about ready to go on an SSRI because I am so depressed right now. If this cures depression, I'm all for it but I'm still weaning off of Klonopin.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Can you take it with Klonopin? I'm about ready to go on an SSRI because I am so depressed right now. If this cures depression, I'm all for it but I'm still weaning off of Klonopin.


im not toally sure actually. onbe source said no but referred to it by a different name that i have never heard before. all other sources say there are no interactions. so i don't know. i bet a pharmacist would know though.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

one of these days, and hopefully soon, i will get off my lazy ass and get all of your suppliments you reccomend.

Do you still want to try out a nootropic. Aniracitam or whatever its called... ?

I have the same thing as TFP. I'm currently taking Klonopin and Zoloft.

Tommygunz, i have another question for you. There seems to be different variety of DP/DR sufferers out there. Are you of the anxiety variety? (hah that rymed). Meaning do you get physical anxiety symptoms or any sort of panic etc..? 
If so, thats cool that its working with you. If not, what do you think about your setup for somebody with supposive "Panic Disorder". A lot of suppliments claim to help a lot of things, and I swear in order to sell they almost have to come off as an upper







. Anything to lift the DP and brain fog and perform better is good! I'm down. Unless ofcourse it turns me into a manic paniced madman at the same time







. 
thanks


----------



## reno33 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just started taking this a little over a week ago now. I started at the recommended dose of 100mg so far I havent seen anything either positive or negative from taking it. Do you guys think I should increase the dose at this point? I am also taking klonopin and prozac as well.

Thanks in advance,

Reno


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

I've just sent that link to my mom (who was a nurse for 30 years) to see if I should take it. I gave her the link to this post, too, so she can read what you have to say for it.

Wish me luck! Hopefully it'll be good. Keep us updated on your progress with it, please?


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for the info! I started taking dmae today!
here's hoping


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Any have updates on taking this? Has it helped?


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

*BUMP*







Anyone had any good results? I just got mine, Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is DMAE legal in Canada?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Brando2600 said:


> Is DMAE legal in Canada?


prescription only. but i know a couple people who got it online in ontario.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if this is in England? Also if its prescription only can i buy it if im under 18? this sounds good im going to the health food store to see if its there i need something


----------



## stevengr (Jan 17, 2011)

i may take it what are it's side-effects?
also does it cure dp/dr for good?


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

some people get anxiety from it. No it does not cure you.


----------



## stevengr (Jan 17, 2011)

ok but does it take dp/dr completely out of you for at least a few hours?i suffer from it continuously ...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

No it doesn't take the symptoms away completely. It helps reduce the symptoms quite a bit though. No supplement or drug takes the symptoms away completely unfortunately.


----------



## stevengr (Jan 17, 2011)

Tommygunz said:


> No it doesn't take the symptoms away completely. It helps reduce the symptoms quite a bit though. No supplement or drug takes the symptoms away completely unfortunately.


ok thnx.........
damn i want to feel real again....


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

They dont have this here in canada....


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been taking supplements for a long time now. I do not know exactly what DMAE is doing. I started pretty much taking many at once. Rosavin/DMAE/PS or whatever.

I take one Jarrows Formula DMAE in the morning.	But the main reason i'm posting right now is because my latest bottle from them has different colored pills in it!!!!!

Some are white, and some are off-white (yellow). Its funny though cause I just read this. " It is a liquid with a color that ranges from clear to pale-yellow."

The pills being different colors could be a good thing or a bad thing. Its hard to say. Lots of real natural stuff is varied in color because tehy dont deal with fuckin bleaching and dying or whatever it is. But at the same time its like my past bottles they were always white. and this one has liek 25% off-white. Its noticeable. Its like they have been sitting around for a long time or something.

Anybody run into this? Anybody concerned about it? Should I be? I havent been.. but i'm wondering if I should be. hehe.

Thanks.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Idk. I haven't noticed that with mine. I'm on my third bottle and haven't noticed any difference in color. Send jarrow formulas an e-mail just to be safe. For now though until you find out for sure I would just avoid the off white ones. When I get home I'll dump mine out and see if they vary In color. I'll let ya know.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> Idk. I haven't noticed that with mine. I'm on my third bottle and haven't noticed any difference in color. Send jarrow formulas an e-mail just to be safe. For now though until you find out for sure I would just avoid the off white ones. When I get home I'll dump mine out and see if they vary In color. I'll let ya know.


Thanks man. I figure they are more or less harmless cause i've taken quite a few of them









I should email them though. It does help that the internet claims that they range from clear to pale yellow. Could be just a strange mix. Hrm.. I'll have to remember to email them. haha.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

They asked for the lot number and exp. i sent this

http://img838.images...jarrowslot.jpg/

only at this point did i realize its not just color but size!! the tanish ones are taller!

What the hell.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol, that's a pretty legit difference. Mine look like the bigger off white ones. But come to think of it. The previous bottles i had looked like the smaller ones. I wonder why they changed?


----------

